# McNeill reveals glimpse of new cover art...



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

On his fb page. More Thousand Sons by the looks of it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Black Library also showed this earlier. Probably _Thief of Revelations_. 

But McNeill is the author of it? Damn.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> But McNeill is the author of it? Damn.


Really? I thought he did a fantastic job with_ A Thousand Sons_.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Really? I thought he did a fantastic job with_ A Thousand Sons_.


Which is about the only decent thing he has written.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Which is about the only decent thing he has written.


In your opinion.

I consider most of what McNeill has written to be good. The first Ultramarines trilogy is great, the second not as good but still enjoyable, his Elves duology is fantastic as is the Mechanicus trilogy, and his Heresy contributions are all good.

Pleased to see McNeill is returning to the Sons of Magnus, I think this is the Magnus the Red centred audio that was mentioned at the Heresy Weekender.


LotN


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Which is about the only decent thing he has written.


Yes, that's really the only novel of his I've ever really liked. Still I'm at least willing to give him a shot on more Thousand Sons work.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

He is a bit hit-and-miss, but _Priests of Mars, Mechanicum, Fulgrim_, the Iron Warriors books, are all very good. PoM is actually one of my favourite 40k novels for a while now. 

Each to their own though, I suppose.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Holding my thoughts. The guy can't write for shit, but sometimes he can pull something out of his arse. Thousand Sons was okay (and yes, I've just read it again to see if it was as good as I thought it was originally; and it really wasn't up there with some of the better books which have come out since then; Prince of Crows, Crimson Fist, Savage Weapons, Know No Fear, After De'Shea, Betrayer, The First Heretic.

This... Will be pitiful, I think. Worst Heresy books in my eyes;

*1. The Outcast Dead*
2. Battle for the Abyss
*3. Angel Exterminatus
4. Calth that was
5. The Reflection Crack'd
6. Rules of Engagement
7. The Last Church
8. Death of a Silversmith
9. The Dark King*
10. Fallen Angels

Guess who the bolded authors are.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Vaz said:


> This... Will be pitiful, I think. Worst Heresy books in my eyes;
> 
> *
> 7. The Last Church
> *


_The Last Church_ is actually one of my favorite short stories I have read within the entire series. _Prince of Crows_ probably being the only other short story to beat it out in my eyes. Not just because I have had basically the same argument with my friends over religion lol, but I just love the whole idea behind this story as well as its execution.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Khyzer said:


> _The Last Church_ is actually one of my favorite short stories I have read within the entire series. _Prince of Crows_ probably being the only other short story to beat it out in my eyes. Not just because I have had basically the same argument with my friends over religion lol, but I just love the whole idea behind this story as well as its execution.


I think the Last Church is the best HH short story to date.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

March of Time said:


> I think the Last Church is the best HH short story to date.


It's very good, but I think people give it a bit more credit than it deserves because it's the first time we see the Emperor in person rather than it being a stunningly written piece of writing.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Which is about the only decent thing he has written.


Indeed


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's very good, but I think people give it a bit more credit than it deserves because it's the first time we see the Emperor in person rather than it being a stunningly written piece of writing.


I agree.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

_The Last Church_ is still my favourite heresy short. Its the only short I've re-read, and I've done that twice. I also loved _Mechanicum_ and think its very underrated in the Heresy series. Saying that... I've found most of his recent Heresy work a bit of a slog to get through. McNeill is very hit and miss.

Of course, this is simply my opinion and not fact.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

The Last Church was the most enjoyable short short so far for me. And by a considerable margin at that. Although I have to agree that many of his novels are the weaker in the HH series in my opinion. And out of interest it was the portrayal of the religious man that impressed me, not the Emperor.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's very good, but I think people give it a bit more credit than it deserves because it's the first time we see the Emperor in person rather than it being a stunningly written piece of writing.


It's a fairly philosophical piece, think that's why I enjoyed The Last Church so much.

I've not got a problem with Mr McNeill's writing - Thousand Sons is excellent, Fulgrim was a good read. Ultramarine's, not bad at all.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll correct on my previous post. I did like Storm of Iron and much of his Warhammer Fantasy contributions. The former is particularly special because it's one of the first Black Library novels were Chaos actually won.

That was a pretty amazing event, especially to Chaos players like me. My Emperor's Children army was also at least inspired by his work with Fulgrim as well.

Really, everything else is ''meh'' or somewhat good. Except for McNeill's Ultramarines. I particularly loathe his Ultramarines series, McNeill having written the Ultramarines as hidebound morons save for his pet character, Ventris. What's worse is that other authors appeared to have picked up the interpretation. It's gotten so bad I stopped playing Ultramarines because of his novels.


----------

